# Looking for info on a blower attachment for Exmark Lazer Z



## Esby (Aug 13, 2000)

Hello all, I am new here, but a long time member of Lawnsite.com, but anyways.....I am looking for a price on a 2 stage blower attachment manufactured by RAD for my Exmark Lazer Z. I have done a search and found some information, but no pricing. Also, if any of you have used this product, could you give me a little review of how it preforms and how your Exmark starts in cold conditions and also Exmarks traction abilities on snow and ice. Thanks for any info that you can provide.


----------



## PrimeGreen (Dec 10, 2001)

ESBY,
Having thoousands of hours riding on Lazer's, I can tell you that you would be better off buying a snow blower. I had that same thought many of times about plowing with them, but after I actually tried to "play in the snow" a few times (slow season and very bored ) I decided to forget it. Try hanging on a wet moderately steep hill sideways on your Lazer. Not gonna happen! Now don't even think of skating around on that thing. It dosen't work! But it's a lot of fun trying!!!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Radd industries!!!! 42" or larger awsome unit check out your local dealer, ask for Radd! There web site is www.agro-tec.com


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

This site is *so* helpful...

The RAD unit for the Lazer is 55" wide.
It costs $3300.00 and includes electric chute rotation.

The eXmark starting capabilities will depend on the engine. We use eXamrks, but they're store inside and start no problem.

You'll need tire chains for increased traction.

We use them on our Turf Tracers and they work well.


----------

